# best for CC



## mmasteve

which do u guys trust most with your life on the line not to jam or misfire. thanks


----------



## Mike Barham

I chose the Glock, but not really for reliability reasons. All those guns are reliable enough for carry (though the M&P has the shortest track record). I chose the Glock for shooting-related reasons and availability of mags/holsters/accessories.


----------



## stormbringerr

*sig*

i voted sig 220 compact,but i actually carry a 239 9mm,black nitron. reliable and very accurate from close and far.


----------



## spacedoggy

mmasteve said:


> which do u guys trust most with your life on the line not to jam or misfire. thanks


I was going to vote for the XD. I like them better but since you worded the poll trust with your life not to jam or misfire I picked glock. Now if you said trust to hit your target I would have picked the XD for some reason I shoot better with them.


----------



## Natureboypkr

ENTER THE XD :smt023


----------



## FallGuy

No H&K?!?!


----------



## teknoid

The poll is missing "other". I don't do compacts, they just feel weird to me. The smallest thing I carry is a Stoeger Cougar.


----------



## JimmySays

Mike Barham said:


> I chose the Glock, but not really for reliability reasons. All those guns are reliable enough for carry (though the M&P has the shortest track record). I chose the Glock for shooting-related reasons and availability of mags/holsters/accessories.


+1......availability of aftermarket items for Glocks are second to none, plus with so much out there prices stay reasonable.:smt023


----------



## Baldy

I have shot only 2 of them and I'll take the XP-Compack. I been to a couple of gun shows looking for a Glock or a XD and came home with a revolver. I am an old dinasour and can't get by them. Maybe in the future.


----------



## spacedoggy

Has the Beretta Px4 Compact even out yet??? Love to get one


----------



## big dutchman

i voted for the 220 compact. i have the full sized 220 along with other sigs. VERY reliable. i love them and recomend them to all those who will listen. they all look like decent choices though.


----------



## steve24

I think it would be hard to beat the reliability of a Glock!


----------



## Theprofessor

SIG all the way here.


----------



## Dr.K

+1 Sig


----------



## OMSBH44

*Best for CC????*

I believe whichever gun you can shoot best is the best one for you to carry.

For me, my Walther PPK/S is best.

Your mileage may very!


----------



## roter

*compact*

I vote for Sig, there is no finer.


----------



## sfmittels

I love my SIGs, but I had to vote for Glock because of weight. Now if you had the SIG P239 on here . . . .


----------



## AZ Outlaws

Mike Barham said:


> I chose the Glock, but not really for reliability reasons. All those guns are reliable enough for carry (though the M&P has the shortest track record). I chose the Glock for shooting-related reasons and availability of mags/holsters/accessories.


Besides having the shortest track record, some M&P's are having "dropped mag" issues that are still being posted on the M&P forums. I don't know why the issue hasn't been talked about more in the S&W forum of this board.

They are all fine guns but, I would put the M&P at the bottom of the list and fire off 300-500 rounds before I would trust it. I chose the Sig P220 because of it's outstanding workmanship, build quality and reliability....


----------



## Keech

Not on the list, but I favor the Kahr PM9 for CC.
Small enough to be a great SOB or ankle holster weapon and has good accuracy for expect ranges for personal defense. Very light weight, hardly know it's there. Small enough not to imprint on your clothing if it's n a good holster.
Mine has about one thousand rds thru it with no jams or misfires.

Happy holidays to all!:smt1099
Keech


----------



## sbc_pd10

I voted Glock. I carried a Glock 32 for years and its identical to the 23. Comfortable. Reliable. And my Glock was the most accurate handgun I have shot to this day.


----------



## hideit

i hate your choices


----------



## Snowman

Since your question specifically asks about reliability and is restricted to those choices I choose Glock. In the real world, I choose a Walther P99 or P99c.


----------



## Lucky13

I voted Glock, but, carry both Glock and Sig. Glock was my first handgun and I have never had a reliability issue. I love my Sigs, but, it's hard to forget your first love.


----------



## JeffWard

XD = Glock for reliability
XD > Glock 23 for size
XD < Glock for accessories

I chose size over toys. I carry the XD. But mines a 9mm...
The second stringer (vying for sixth-man of the year) is my new Kel-Tec p11)

JW


----------



## akr

Baldy said:


> I have shot only 2 of them and I'll take the XP-Compack. I been to a couple of gun shows looking for a Glock or a XD and came home with a revolver. I am an old dinasour and can't get by them. Maybe in the future.


A good Ruger is hard to pass up. :smt1099


----------



## TOF

I don't trust my life to any single machine. I trust my thought process and body to get me through difficulties by using whatever is available at any point in time. I don't currently have any of the items you listed so did not vote, but will at times have a full size M&P40 which does not drop mags unless I tell it to, or a Taurus 605 or a Ruger GP100 either on my belt or in very close proximity. I have a high degree of confidence they will go boom when I pull the trigger. That confidence has been developed over time by their individual performance during practice shoots which have exceeded 1000 successful rounds per item. The M&P which is admittedly the newest design has performed flawlessly for in excess of 7000 rounds. It's little brother, an M&P9 is now residing with my Number 1 Grandson which should tell you what confidence level it has earned after 6000 rounds. The most troublesom of the three was the GP100 but I am satisfied it has been kicked into shape.

Whatever you end up with needs to prove itself in your hands before you carry it for personal defense.

Good luck, stay safe and if necessary shoot straight.

:smt1099


----------



## submoa

Best for CC? The choices listed don't matter as much as:

1. Having a CC weap. on you (1st rule in a gunfight.. bring a gun)
2. Carrying the weapon you train with (muscle memory is everything)
3. Training for shot placement (more important than caliber, and bullet type) and achieving consistent results (COM or CNS)
4. Maintaining your weapon properly 
5. Using a holster/carry method that allows ready access, comfort and secure retention (level II and above not needed for civilians)
6. Matching your carry method to your attire. And your attire to carry. 

Far too many of these posts focus on gun and ammo selection. So long as these are quality purchases, your hardware is much less important than your skills. In the right hands, even a .22 can be an adequate carry piece. Get proper training, then practice.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Your list gives me insufficient choices.
I'll take an Officers' Model in .45 ACP.


----------



## camguy

I carry a Beretta 92FS. Why mess around?


----------



## niadhf

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Your list gives me insufficient choices.
> I'll take an Officers' Model in .45 ACP.


:smt023
or a sixgun


----------



## Memloss

No choices for SA only? I prefer one of those or a nice DA-SA like Bersa ( yes Bersa ) or a CZ RAMI. :smt023


----------



## Steve M1911A1

niadhf said:


> :smt023
> or a sixgun


First I was given insufficient choices. Now I'm given insufficient ammunition.
Next thing you know, I'll have nothing left but a baseball bat. And my Semmerling.


----------



## niadhf

Steve M1911A1 said:


> First I was given insufficient choices. Now I'm given insufficient ammunition.
> Next thing you know, I'll have nothing left but a baseball bat. And my Semmerling.


What, did you move to england?
Seriously though i agree on the Officers (as you might guess by my avatar:smt033), but at 7+1, you don't loose much on a sixgun, and he did say reliable. They do seem to be that, no?


----------



## longtooth

I cant vote. There aint no 1911 on there.


----------



## TampaSsgt

I know it wasn't on the list, but........

Colt Combat Commander in .45 ACP. :smt023


----------



## Sig Al

I voted Sig 220 but have a 229. Sig rules!:smt023


----------



## zhurdan

I trust TAP, RACK, BANG! 

No pistol is problem free, that's why you should practice malfunction drills. But as far as the poll goes... I TAP, RACK, BANG my Glock the fastest,so I'll go with that.

Zhur


----------



## hideit

the glock
but i do not like your choices
at all


----------



## DevilsJohnson

TampaSsgt said:


> I know it wasn't on the list, but........
> 
> Colt Combat Commander in .45 ACP. :smt023


+1

That's what I carry..A commander length Para (LTC)


----------



## hi im drummer03

Simple...Glock.
Longest track record.
Simple design and operation.
Many platforms..
I carry a 23 an completly satified...
Also Chuck Taylor has 300,000 rounds through his and never replaced a part....What other brand can say that?


----------



## DJWright

A gun is a mechanical device. That said, any gun has the ability to malfunction. I have personally had 4 Glocks malfunction. Not from limpwristing, believe me. One was from a poorly made firing pin. While instructing handgun classes some years ago, I have had about every brand of auto malfunction from time to time, mostly from limpwristing, but none are foolproof. I have come to carry only two for defense. A pre-redundant safetied, bottom of the line, Kimber Custom Classic with a few mods. The other, a highly modified Ruger bobbed hammer, sp101. Amoung other things, the action is finely polished, BUT I will leave the stock hammer springs installed for a good heavy strike on the firing pin. Have seen too many misfires with guns with light aftermarket springs installed; especially when using the hard cupped CCI primers. Bottom line: a new handgun needs to be used for a long while to prove itself to be reliable. If not, then fix the things that need fixed, or tweeked until it is reliable. THEN you have a good gun. Also, a sturdy revolver is my vote for anyone that does not shoot several thousand rounds a year in practice. The S&Ws are awful pretty, but too delicate on the insides for rough use for very long; with even the large framed guns. Have never shot a Ruger apart; in fact I use the same heavy hunting load in my little 2-1/4" SP101 as I do my 6" GP100; with 180 grain Cast bullets. This load would take a S&W apart right now. Good shootin!


----------



## wjh2657

Baldy said:


> I have shot only 2 of them and I'll take the XP-Compack. I been to a couple of gun shows looking for a Glock or a XD and came home with a revolver. I am an old dinasour and can't get by them. Maybe in the future.


I'm in same boat Baldy. Carry S&W J-frame EDC with TN HCP. I have nightmares that I am caught with an auto with slide that won't close on clearing drill. Comes from a bad experience under real conditions (I'm only alive because I wasn't alone at the time). Having said that, I do have a Glock 23 (w/NY1 trigger spring) that I love to shoot. Drill is same as revolver, point, pull trigger, BANG! After I get a few hundred more rounds through it with no problems, I may carry it.


----------



## SaltyDog

Ilike my Glock 23 but after getting my P229 DAK for Christmas I'm beginning to carry it more.


----------



## medicden

XD of course.
:smt023


----------



## literaltrance

TOF said:


> I don't trust my life to any single machine...


Well said.

I also am not voting because the choices, while great options, are nothing close to comprehensive. To illustrate, I have three different consealed carry options and none of them are listed in the poll. I suppose I'll just mention them here:

-CZ P-01 9mm
great all-round handgun with the best ergonomics I've encountered; this is my main carry piece because it is sized "just right"

-HK P2000SK 40S&W
while small and somewhat awkward in the hand, this is the best option I have for summer months and if needed, IWB carry

-Sig P229 40S&W/357SIG
a little on the heavy side, but 12 rounds of 357SIG is rather comforting; a nice fall/winter alternative to the CZ P-01


----------



## Blanco720

XD, all the way.


----------



## paradis1142

reliability made me choose glock


----------



## 2rott

Any gun can jam. My main carry is a Kahr K9. I've fired hundreds of rounds, mostly a variety of hollow points through it & it's been flawless. I just picked up a large quantity of 3 different 9mm defensive HP's. I will fire them in my various pistols. If a pistol has a failure & it is likely the gun, I won't trust that gun for defensive purposes any more. I'll probably sell it or just keep it in the safe. I'm not very forgiving.


----------



## benzuncle

I own a P220 Compact and a P239/357Sig. These are 2 of my 4 carry pieces. Never had a FTF or FTE with either. 230gr Golden Sabers in the P220 and 125gr Speer Gold Dots in the P239.


----------



## recoilguy

I recently bought a CCW and I chose Kahr my #2 choice was CZ Rami #3 was the XD so of the ones listed I will go XD

RCG


----------



## The2ndAmend

*i like my revolver*

i like my revolver


----------



## clanger

*semi-auto's are OVERATED.... lol*



TOF said:


> Taurus 605


+1

Never w/out in the hood.

BG's never know what's rolllng around in that cylinder either. A .38spl plinker or a bilstering .357mag boomer. Either is a stopper in FMJ. Never, ever had a fail to fire and I drill like a madman with this thing. 
Stuffed in a Simply Rugged pancake it disapears under a light t-shirt.

Killer combat focus shooting DA burner or 25yd SA eye-dotter.

When the chips are REALLY down in ultra CQB I won't have to worry about it coming out of battery in a press-fire or jamming on a stovepipe.

I love my lil 5-shot tank. :smt033










(not shoved in holster all the way...was in a hurry snapping pics....)










In the field? This one gets the call, housed in a Simply Rugged pancake as well and is hidden very well- not that fur and fangs cares about that. I also drill like a madman with this lil hunny and it is a BLAST with +P BB's etc. :



















All this talk about guns is makin' me a lil randy....I"m off to the range. :smt033


----------



## crash8168

walther pps my favorite.....


----------



## Mcox

clanger said:


> +1
> 
> Never w/out in the hood.
> 
> BG's never know what's rolllng around in that cylinder either. A .38spl plinker or a bilstering .357mag boomer. Either is a stopper in FMJ. Never, ever had a fail to fire and I drill like a madman with this thing.
> Stuffed in a Simply Rugged pancake it disapears under a light t-shirt.
> 
> Killer combat focus shooting DA burner or 25yd SA eye-dotter.
> 
> When the chips are REALLY down in ultra CQB I won't have to worry about it coming out of battery in a press-fire or jamming on a stovepipe.
> 
> I love my lil 5-shot tank. :smt033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not shoved in holster all the way...was in a hurry snapping pics....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the field? This one gets the call, housed in a Simply Rugged pancake as well and is hidden very well- not that fur and fangs cares about that. I also drill like a madman with this lil hunny and it is a BLAST with +P BB's etc. :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this talk about guns is makin' me a lil randy....I"m off to the range. :smt033


beautiful gun


----------



## clanger

Thank you sir! :smt023


----------



## FloridaGuy

I voted S&W M&P Compact. But I carry a Ruger SP101 .357MAG but it was not a choice.


----------

